# RNLB RUBY and ARTHUR REED



## Bob S

Preserved lifeboat *RNLB RUBY and ARTHUR REED* on display at Hythe (Southampton Water).


----------



## Bob S

Have we lost some post's? A member replied to this post with details of where she worked, one being St Davids, I replied saying that she had St Davids on her stern but these posts have now disappeared!


----------



## Galley Boy

She was Cromer lifeboat from 67-84 & St Davids 85-88, a 48'6 Oakley class


----------

